# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антивирусы  > Ложные срабатывания  >  SUPER © v2008.build.25 от eRightSoft и Dr.Web

## SuperBrat

*SUPER © v2008.build.25 (Feb 5, 2008 ) - by eRightSoft*
Скачать можно здесь: hххp://download2.videohelp.com/download/SUPERsetup200825.exe
*online.drweb.com находит в ней:*



> Версия антивирусного ядра: 4.44.0.9170
> Размер файла: 26940.6K
> 
> SUPERsetup200825.exe packed by UPX
> >SUPERsetup200825.exe contains an advertising software Adware.Dialhelp


Доступные мне сейчас антивирусы промолчали. Проверить 26 мб на Virustotal проблематично, но я думаю, что это ложное срабатывание. Не так ли?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## santy

> *SUPER © v2008.build.25 (Feb 5, 2008 ) - by eRightSoft*
> Скачать можно здесь: hххp://download2.videohelp.com/download/SUPERsetup200825.exe


А что это за программа?

----------


## SuperBrat

http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=15570

----------

